# Transition Sentinel V2 vs Rocky Mountain Altitude



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the latest version of these 2 bikes?...Thoughts?


----------



## Grilledcheesetriple (Apr 10, 2020)

Nick_A said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the latest version of these 2 bikes?...Thoughts?


Probably tough to find someone that has ridden both with no demo bike's around and the price of those two bikes.
Wouldn't the Altitude be more comparable to the Patrol? More travel than the Sentinel?
They are nice that's for sure!! Hope someone helps you out.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2012)

yea…probably gonna be a tough to find someone who can compare them

Patrol may be a better comparison…but it’s mullet

I have a sentinel, thinking about moving to the altitude…other than the amount of travel…the geo is not too different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grilledcheesetriple (Apr 10, 2020)

2022 New Stumpjumper Evo Alloy is looking pretty damn nice!! I think that's what I'll grab or a Ripmo AF.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2012)

my LBS has an SJ EVO Pro in stock…I got to pedal it around…feels great

I’ve been down the Ripmo road already…had it for a yea, great bike too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grilledcheesetriple (Apr 10, 2020)

Was it the carbon Ripmo or AF? Looks like you go through bike's pretty fast!!
Altitude is a nice bike. I've been looking at some used one's most are 27.5 I want 29er.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2012)

Grilledcheesetriple said:


> Was it the carbon Ripmo or AF? Looks like you go through bike's pretty fast!!
> Altitude is a nice bike. I've been looking at some used one's most are 27.5 I want 29er.


it was a carbon Ripmo

Ha…yea…I go through a lot of bikes…i usually have 2 at a time and rotate them every 8-12 months

not being able to have regular demo’s come through has kind of sucked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grilledcheesetriple (Apr 10, 2020)

Nick_A said:


> it was a carbon Ripmo
> 
> Ha…yea…I go through a lot of bikes…i usually have 2 at a time and rotate them every 8-12 months
> 
> ...


I sent you a message.


----------

